# Has anyone been out



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has been out catchin them


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I been out to lake logan but I sure ain't getting them!


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i want to go the river and try for some if i can get my dad to take me out there


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Why are you posting in the walleye forum when you fish on the river ?

If you want to fish for walleye,give me a pm in about a month or so and maybe we can hook up.

You are on the Black River,Right ?





kidfishingmaster said:


> i want to go the river and try for some if i can get my dad to take me out there


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i am talking about maumee (spelling?). I would like try there


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

Fished In Fremont This A.m. Not Many Fish Were Landed. Saw About 5 Get Caught. Up And Down The River. Still Slow. No One Really Even Foul Hooking Many. Went Home Around 11am


----------



## BlueMarlin (Mar 20, 2006)

A buddy of mine was at Plesant Hill last week he got some nice saugeyes. He was using a white 1/4 once roadrunner tiped with a minnow.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

perchpoop, We killed them on sunday there, I seen lots of snaged fish.


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

Joe01-glad You Nailed Them On Sunday.did You Wade Or Bank It? I Fished From Shore Both Times This Year. I Will Probably Thro On Waders Monday And Give It A Shot. I Seem To Do Better Wading Than Shore Prowling.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

kidfishingmaster, not to be a smarta$$ but have you been watching the N.W> Ohio reports??? There has been quite a bit of info there. Just wanted to make sure you were not missing that info.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Banked it, but i'm going to wade it this weeked, with floting jigs


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

Joe01- The Floating Jig Seems To Get More And More Popular Each Year . That Is What I Used My Couple Of Trips. Still No Fish Yet. In The Past I Have Only Thrown Lead Heads And Did Pretty Well. Im Sticking With Floaters And Split Shot This Year To See If I Notice A Diff. Good Luck This Weekend . Save A Few For Me On Monday Morning!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

perchpoop,
I did use a few lead head, and pulled fish. I use 3 different shapes and sizes, I did a slow retrive so it bounced off bottom,


----------

